# Would you just look at this cute lil place!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I used to live about 2 miles from here (on E. Oak Rd.)!

The price certainly is right ... 

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...&fhpg=1&lid=1102271542&lsn=38&srcnt=38#SendFc


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's cute - what state is it in? I didn't see that right off.

Angie


----------



## winnie (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it read Claire, MI. 

Kinda Brrr up there!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a sis who lives 5 miles outside of Clare. It's a nice area, lots of Amish, very peaceful. She says there are parts of Clare County that are very rough, but not where she is.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i could soooo live there! then what would i do with the kids and hubby? hmmm...


----------



## Newsteader (Nov 29, 2008)

winnie said:


> I think it read Claire, MI.
> 
> Kinda Brrr up there!


Yeah. I would say that pic was taken in the summer lol. It has at least 5 acres though. One can do a lot with 5 acres.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Land must be pricey in your area...$7000/acre??? I'm in eastern Ohio where it's between $3/$4000/acre.


----------

